# How to Recognize a Fertilized Egg



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

How to Recognize a Fertilized Egg



> There may come a time when you need to seriously investigate whether or not your rooster is doing his job. If you are interested in hatching chicks, it is important to know that the eggs on which your hens are sitting have been properly fertilized. There is not much worse than a hen spending 21 days trying to hatch eggs that were not viable. That amounts to three plus weeks a broody hen has wasted sitting on the nest in addition to the time it will take to get her back to laying again when...


Read more about this article here...


----------

